# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Avatars and Signatures

## DennisRbabe

Does anyone know how to create them and then display them? PLEASE HELP!
 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

*EDIT: TEXT TALK*

----------


## Luna

You need 500 posts for a sig and 1000 for an avatar

----------


## DennisRbabe

How Do You Know How Many Posts You Got?

----------


## Luna

on to right hand corner of your post just under trader rating

----------


## DennisRbabe

Thanks do you no how to do polls as well?

----------


## Luna

lol no sorry one thing ive never done

----------


## CrazyLea

to do polls create a thread.. and then you should see underneath the writing bit.....put a poll in this... you cant miss it really its there somewhere

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

*Your pet is going to die!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## CrazyLea

lmao sorry but that sounds like a threat....

----------


## Angeltigger

How do i do the bottom part (the banner).. or does someone else need to do it for me

----------


## CrazyLea

what make one???

----------


## Angeltigger

> what make one???


Yeah can i make a banner or does someone need to do it for me.... if i can make my own banner how do i do it..

----------


## CrazyLea

ummm you can make them yourself.. you can do them on paint shop pro...paint....photoshop anything like that and if you have paint shop pro there is a guide on the banner thread

----------


## Angeltigger

Who make the Banners.. and can they be off anything

----------


## di marco

> Who make the Banners.. and can they be off anything


look on the banner forum

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh there are lots of good ones

----------

